# 2012 Queen of Kings - CANCELLED



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hated to do it but I had to pull the plug on the Queen of Kings Ladies Mackerel Tournament this year.

I want to thank the sponsors that committed to helping this year - Ships Chandler, George's Marine Electronics, Hot Spots and Sight and Sun Eyeworks - but it's a business running a tournament and the numbers weren't there for me.

I'll look at bringing it back next year and keep y'all posted.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Real sorry to hear that Joe, I know how much work you do behind the scenes to put on a great and fun tournament. Hopefully things will work out next year


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Sad to see it go... Cool tournament!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, this is the first I have heard of it this year. missed last year because of health issues. next year?


----------



## SALINE SOLUTION (May 3, 2012)

We were looking foward to fish in this tournament, wife love it. Let's try again next year!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I plan on giving it a go next year and will keep y'all posted.


----------

